# CZ 75b / Beretta 92fs - 1000 rds through each



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Hit a 1000 rds through each of the above. Both purchased new.

Both have been flawless - no malfunction of any kind

The 92fs was smoother & had a better trigger out of the box, not as noticeable an improvement after 1000 rds

The 75b was a lot better after 1000 rds, it's trigger & action is still not as smooth but it's getting noticeably better with every rd fired.

Both handle recoil very well, and both are equal as far as a comfortable shooter goes. I would have no problem shooting either one all day long.

Out of the box I am more accurate with the 92fs, but the gap has decreased sharply as the 75b breaks in.

Both are extremely easy to break down, clean & maintain.

Not that it matters but, the 92fs is a "sexier" looking handgun IMHO.

If my life was on the line & I had to pick one it would be the 92fs, only because I'm more accurate with it. ( the gap is closing through as the CZ continues to smooth out)

Both are keepers & I don't plan on ever getting rid of either one, but if God came down from the Heavens & said I have to chose between the two, I would pick the 92fs.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If God does show up and make you give one up He is going to tell you to give the CZ to me. 

It is interesting to hear a true side by side evaluation of these guns. Thanks for your thoughts on this.

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree about the 92FS. :smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 on the Beretta 92F










I love mine.

:smt1099


----------

